# Modifier -25 with S or T indicators



## katiejeanne (Jan 4, 2011)

Regarding ER coding....when coding with our new 3M system I get an edit that says a -25 modifier is needed on the E/M code because a code with an S and/or T indicator is on the visit. Do I automatically put the modifier on? Also, I am doing E/M coding for the facility as well as the physician side. So which E/M level would I put the -25 modifier on? Thanks for any help in advance!!!

Katie


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2011)

For facility billing anytime a status S or status T procedure (IV adminisrtration is a status S, Ultrasound is a T, chest xray is an X, laceration repair is an S) is performed in addition to a facility E&M you will need a 25 modifier on all outpatient encounters for that day.  As far as the physician is concerned, if he has an assessment and also performs a procedure you will need a 25 modifier.


----------

